
Ask HN: Golang on Windows - holydude
What is the best way to get around Windows platform with golang? 
LazyDLL ?
Go generate?
======
dazmiller
I develop with Go on Windows 10 and have had no issues. I use vscode as an
IDE, as long as your GOPATH is set correctly, everything works fine.

What issues are you experiencing?

~~~
holydude
I meant leveraging the win32 api in Go.

~~~
dazmiller
ah, sorry for the confusion.

have you had a look at

[https://github.com/AllenDang/w32](https://github.com/AllenDang/w32)

~~~
dazmiller
[https://github.com/go-ole/go-ole](https://github.com/go-ole/go-ole)

------
libeclipse
EDIT: I misunderstood your question; ignore this comment. You might want to
clarify in the OP.

~~~
holydude
Can't company is a MS shop. Also I meant leveraging the win32 api in Go.

